# Hey, you!  Can you suddenly not post, where previously you could?



## Piratecat (Dec 12, 2002)

That's because I fixed a board setting that was allowing people who had registered *but never confirmed their email address* to post. There are 680 of these folks, of whom maybe 70 are active members. For some people, it's because their ISP thought the auto-email was spam. For other folks, they forgot.  

If this is you, please see if you ever got the original confirmation email, and if you did follow the link.  If you didn't, email me at kevin@kulp.org from the email address that you registered from. If it's the same, I'll enable your account.

Thanks!


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 13, 2002)

is this all my doing?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2002)

In the "did I cause the problem that Piratecat is finally fixing?" sense, no!  In the "did I remind Piratecat that there is a problem that needs fixing, so he finally got off his butt?" sense, then yes. 

And thank you! Because I checked your settings, I found a few other things that needed tweaking to get people where they should be.  Nothing to be embarrassed about at all.  

Tattletale.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 13, 2002)

doh!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *doh! *




Let me know if you want a custom title that says "Ruined things for everyone".    *snicker*

No, it really isn't your fault. I just happened to figure out what was causing the problem at the same time yours cropped up.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 13, 2002)

Hmmm...I guess I wasn't affected.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2002)

Col, you're registered AND a community supporter, so no.  Want a custom title, though?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 14, 2002)

Actually, I'm not a community supporter, yet. I've bought stuff like Four Color to Fantasy, but I haven't yet gotten around to becoming a supporter, tecchnically.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Actually, I'm not a community supporter, yet. I've bought stuff like Four Color to Fantasy, but I haven't yet gotten around to becoming a supporter, tecchnically. *




Yeah, you are.  I gave you an account for helping with the ENnies.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 15, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, you are.  I gave you an account for helping with the ENnies. *




Oh. I didn't know that (or it didn't register when I was told). Well, gee, thanks. I want to support EN World by buying the products, which I've had nothing but good experiences with. I kinda feel vaguely embarassed now...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh, hush and pick a custom title.


----------



## Cam Banks (Dec 19, 2002)

Testing, testing, testing...

Seems OK!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## mkletch (Dec 19, 2002)

*test*

test - please delete


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 19, 2002)

* Please delete *


----------



## frozenjedi (Dec 19, 2002)

please delete - nothing but a test


----------



## dlane001 (Dec 19, 2002)

*test - delete*

Just a test.


----------



## thundershot (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks like mine's okay as well... (just got back from watching Two Towers, boy was that a D&D movie if I ever saw one..)



Chris


----------



## Taladas (Dec 19, 2002)

Just a test post.  Delete at your leisure.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 19, 2002)

Testing.  This is only a test... nothing to see here.  Please resume your normal lurking of the boards.  This is only a test.


----------



## Allanon (Dec 19, 2002)

Test... aha still capable of lurking and the occasional spam...


----------



## Imion (Dec 19, 2002)

*TestTest*

Testing . . .


----------



## Rydac (Dec 19, 2002)

test


----------



## IceBear (Dec 19, 2002)

test


----------



## cardinal sinister (Dec 19, 2002)

Yah is good!


----------



## Ruland (Dec 19, 2002)

Only testing ... Don't linger here ...


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 19, 2002)

test


----------



## Lazarus Long (Dec 19, 2002)

*another test*

blar.


----------



## sellars (Dec 19, 2002)

*test*



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *Testing.  This is only a test... nothing to see here.  Please resume your normal lurking of the boards.  This is only a test. *




same here


----------



## vraad (Dec 19, 2002)

test


----------



## MThibault (Dec 19, 2002)

Test.  Um, Test.


----------



## rich_f (Dec 19, 2002)

test....


----------



## Harker Wade (Dec 19, 2002)

*test*

test...


----------



## d12 (Dec 19, 2002)

*test*

Two Towers ROCKED! Er, I mean....test.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Dec 19, 2002)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled test.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 19, 2002)

Testing posting


----------



## DarkSoldier (Dec 19, 2002)

There once was a woman from Nantucket...
Er, it works for me.


----------



## Harlock (Dec 19, 2002)

*Am I loved?*

testing.


----------



## Nail (Dec 19, 2002)

*Nope.*

see above....


----------



## tjoneslo (Dec 19, 2002)

*Test*

Testing


----------



## RSKennan (Dec 19, 2002)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Magistus71 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hope this doesn't cause to much trouble to the message boards.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 22, 2002)

TEST!   Well this one works but I had to make this one because another of mine brokedededed.   EvilMountainDew was the one that broked


----------



## brun (Dec 24, 2002)

test...


----------

